# Grinding/deep whining noise only when slowing down???



## bluesnickers (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey, noob here, just got 04 getta gli 18.t. 6spd
Pretty exited! But already having problems.. :banghead:

So, the problem is, when it's in any gear and slowing down without
any gas or clutch pressed, it will make this slight grinding/deep whining noise
from the driver side front. Funny thing is it goes away when gas is applied,
clutch is pressed or put it to neutral, then it goes away.
No problem as far as performance goes. It pulls hard, no knocking or tickling noise
when car is idle. no grinding when shifting.

Any thoughts vw experts??


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Transmission, 

re-post this in the transmission forum and I'm sure they'll have something for you, it has nothing to do with the engine.


----------



## bluesnickers (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, will do!
Hopefully it's not costly repair...


----------



## simonjosVW (Feb 1, 2009)

you could probably start by changing your trans fluid... that would be my first assumption


----------



## bluesnickers (Mar 4, 2012)

So it's for sure tranny issue??
I've searched around about noise coming from tranny and
it's usually both when accelerating and slowing down whereas in my case,
there's no noise when I'm speeding up,(meaning applying gas pedal).
But happens as soon as I let go of gas. Funny thing is it gets quieter
in higher gear; so in second gear slowing down, very loud, in 5th or 6th gear,
barely noticeable.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

differential bearings shot.
Time for a tranny rebuild.
It is a o2m 6spd, they have so many bearing issues. :thumbdown:

What happens is when you accelerate, it puts a load on the diff bearings, and when you let off the gas slowing down there is no load on them causing the play in the bearing to let it be heard.
put it in neutral slowing down and there probably isnt any noise


----------



## bluesnickers (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes, correct. How much am I looking at?


----------



## frichter09 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Count me in*

Hey guys, 

I am having EXACTLY the same issue on my 2010 CC, 6spd DSG. Has been in the shop 4 times already (changed transmission fluid etc.). 

I have no idea what else I can do. This sound is just so annoying  

I am actually thinking about giving the car back - but have not looked into this lemon-law thing. 

Anyways, 
I am hoping anybody has a permanent fix for this issue because VW here is clue-less! 

Flo


----------



## joshka89 (Mar 5, 2012)

Slimjimmn said:


> differential bearings shot.
> Time for a tranny rebuild.
> It is a o2m 6spd, they have so many bearing issues. :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


Would this be the case with a kind of shaking/rubbing i feel in the floor and my butt on an '01 VR6 Manual?

Whenever I let off the gas with it in gear it does this, applying the gas makes it go away.
It's a used car I test drove, should I just skip it? It shifts excellently


----------



## bluesnickers (Mar 4, 2012)

joshka89 said:


> Would this be the case with a kind of shaking/rubbing i feel in the floor and my butt on an '01 VR6 Manual?
> 
> Whenever I let off the gas with it in gear it does this, applying the gas makes it go away.
> It's a used car I test drove, should I just skip it? It shifts excellently


whatever the case is, which will be mostly likely deferential bearings, if the car is from dealer,
tell them to fix it first. Private seller? It's up to you, negotiate the price reflecting the problem,
or simply walk away.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

price to fix the usual issues on a 02m 6spd are usually about 1800-2500$. Reman trans is $2200 
Price to fix usual issues and rebuild of 02j 5spd 800-1200$, reman trans is 1400


----------



## bluesnickers (Mar 4, 2012)

Slimjimmn said:


> price to fix the usual issues on a 02m 6spd are usually about 1800-2500$. Reman trans is $2200
> Price to fix usual issues and rebuild of 02j 5spd 800-1200$, reman trans is 1400


$1800-2500??? OMFG! I hope you are talking dealer stealer pricing here...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

nope, new dealer is like $3200-3500

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2004-VOLKSW...ies&hash=item3f13de7673&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1156

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-1-8T-6-S...s&hash=item43a6d04b45&vxp=mtr#ht_10422wt_1097

http://bwperformance.com/blog/vw-02m-transmission-shift-fork-issues

and new ones from BFI
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/eunew02j6s4c.html


----------



## bluesnickers (Mar 4, 2012)

Slimjimmn said:


> nope, new dealer is like $3200-3500
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2004-VOLKSW...ies&hash=item3f13de7673&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> ...


so replacing gear oil didn't help. Is there a way it could be rebuilt since that will cost less?
Or I need new or good used one no matter what?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Gear oil wont help a worn bearing and race. :screwy:

"rebuilding" a tranny is different than "taking it apart to replace a bad bearing"

you can do either. 
rebuilding will cost 1500-1800

replacing a bad part will cost dependent of the part(s) needing replacement. If only the diff carrier bearings are bad they are like $40 at the dealer plus a little labor to crack the transmission apart to replace them. Prob in the 4-500$ range. But most re-builders wont do that. Some person on the side or a "buddy" might. Or possibly contact the local tech school auto program, sometimes they do stuff like that for "class" as a learning car and its free labor. opcorn:


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

everyone on here that has this problem should remove the axle flanges in their trans and check the friction rings, one may have cracked.


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine is doing the same, but more so in 3rd gear only. The trans is currently being torn apart for around $600 (to pop it open and close it w/o sealant). The tech said the third gear may be worn out and I am thinking it is the input shaft bearing since that is a common failure point on the 02m. I should know within the next few days the diagnosis. I also had my local dealer check it out and the tech there said that two of the gears are basically rubbing against the faces of each other (binding) and making the noise.

Cost so far:

$600 to open/close trans
$100 for sealant
$XXX for new slave, shim kit, pp bolts and flywheel bolts (to resolve SB Clutch issue)


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

frichter09 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am having EXACTLY the same issue on my 2010 CC, 6spd DSG. Has been in the shop 4 times already (changed transmission fluid etc.).
> 
> ...


Try the Automatic transmission forums.


----------



## JettaJuice04 (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine whines when slowing down in third, once i get below a certain rpms. Should i be worried? Otherwise i dont hear it while in any other gears..i have a 30k warranty on my mk4 so if this is something i should address i will take it in. Its got 74k on the original clutch, i changed the tranny fluid already with some mt-90. Ill check the friction rings when i get time too.


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

JettaJuice04 said:


> Mine whines when slowing down in third, once i get below a certain rpms. Should i be worried? Otherwise i dont hear it while in any other gears..i have a 30k warranty on my mk4 so if this is something i should address i will take it in. Its got 74k on the original clutch, i changed the tranny fluid already with some mt-90. Ill check the friction rings when i get time too.


It was worn gears for me. Just purchased a new transmission yesterday. I'd say take it in if it is still under warranty.


----------



## JettaJuice04 (Jan 27, 2013)

You know - this may be part of the problem but unless I engage third gear at above 3k rpms or below 2k rpms the gear grinds. I bought this from a motorowerks dealer and had them drive it and low and behold they said its fine...so Ill take it to a VW dealership and see what they say. I would like a new 02m  since ill need a timing chain soon.


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

JettaJuice04 said:


> Mine whines when slowing down in third, once i get below a certain rpms. Should i be worried? Otherwise i dont hear it while in any other gears..i have a 30k warranty on my mk4 so if this is something i should address i will take it in. Its got 74k on the original clutch, i changed the tranny fluid already with some mt-90. Ill check the friction rings when i get time too.


My 3rd gear did that also. When I sent the trans to APTuning for a rebuild I mentioned it to them. I don't know how exactly they fixed it, but it involved sending it off to have the casing machined and some work done to the new bearing that went in.


----------

